# Question abou Greg L. Bahnsen books.



## Mayflower (Aug 7, 2009)

Has anyone read the two follow books of Greg L. Bahnsen:

Pushing the Antithesis: The Apologetic Methodology of Greg L. Bahnsen
Amazon.com: Pushing the Antithesis: The Apologetic Methodology of Greg L. Bahnsen (9780915815609): Greg L. Bahnsen: Books

Presuppositional Apologetics: Stated and Defended 
Amazon.com: Presuppositional Apologetics: Stated and Defended: Greg L. Bahnsen, Joel McDurmon: Books

(1) What are your thoughts on these works ?
(2) Is his writings style like Clark and van Til, or is he easire of difficult to read ?

Iam asking this because i read his theonomy books (which i think are great), but iam not familiar with his apologetics books, and because philosofy is something which is not easy for me and really takes time for understanding.

Any information would be helpfull.


----------



## chbrooking (Aug 7, 2009)

I've read the latter. Very good. Much easier than CVT -- but that's not necessarily saying much. I never found Clark difficult reading. Anyway, GB is very readable in my opinion.


----------



## nicnap (Aug 7, 2009)

I have not read the second book, but having read Bahnsen, I'll say they are definitely worth the read. I would also suggest _Always Ready: Directions for Defending the Faith_ and _Van Til's Apologetic_. Blessings, and I wish you well in your reading.


----------



## Marrow Man (Aug 7, 2009)

I've read the first of the two (_Pushing the Antithesis_). It is written/arranged like a textbook, but Bahnsen is very easy to understand. I don't believe the book was actually a manuscript written by him, but may be based upon transcribed lectures.


----------



## Mayflower (Aug 7, 2009)

Thanks brtehern for your comments, which were helpfull !

Is van Til easier or more difficult to read than Clark ?


----------



## J. David Kear (Aug 7, 2009)

I've read _Pushing the Antithesis_. It is a good book. I recommend _Always Ready_. It is composed of simular material but arranged a little better, in my opinion.

I haven’t read _Presuppositional Apologetics: Stated and Defended_. But plan to very soon.


----------

